# Mike's tapes



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was about 1/2 way through Mike's tapes when we moved and I got off schedule for a month or two. Do I start over brand new again or pick up where I left off?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kad, personally I would start from the begining again. It will just help reinforce the method.I know we can't get to in depth on the content itself, but were you enjoying them before? I hope your move went well.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh I didn't realize we can't get in depth into the content. Okay, I enjoyed them at first but I have a short attention span and sometimes I found them somewhat difficult to listen to OVER and OVER. I usually did it at bedtime though and it did help me sleep.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kad the over and over is reptition and how HT works. By reptition to the subconcious mind so it will know its safe and then start to make changes.When do you listen, like you were before, listen before you go to sleep. So the over and over is part of the process and as you move forward there are new processes. Also remember the reason for doing them. In the long run it might even improve your short attension span as you become more focused.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I sure hope so, my attention span has gotten shorter and shorter over the years to the point where I almost feel as though I have ADD. I'll start again from the beginning then.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi KAD - dont worry too much about your attention span - just listen passively if you need to, if the sessions help you sleep, then just sort of let yourself drift off - another option to try from time to time is listening while sitting up and doing something light, like doing the dishes, or something similar, and have your session just playing in the background - you aren't actively paying attention, but it still gets in .... have you ever had the radio playing in the background and not really paying attention, then suddenly you hear something and you cue into it? Well, that is the same thing - you still do take it in. Might be something to try if you need to - though not necessary. Just a help if needed. All the best... I think you will do OK if the sessions did help you to sleep as that usually is a good sign! Take care.


----------

